# Pompano at Navarre..



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

looked at the surf cam and could hear the Pompano calling..



so I packed the wetsuit and got to the beach about 11am.. walked the beach looking for the perfect spot.. tried several holes and never really connected... actually missed 2 due to corroded barbs.. I really hate to miss the first and last fish...



had a picture in my mind of a flat reaching to a break in the bar... and eventually found something similar.. waded 3-4' depths PLUS wave heights to cast... at first it was a challenge.. and then a real chore... got my feet knocked out from under me twice... that got my attention.. then lost my favorite hat to a big wave.... oh well, I have another favorite somewhere



but did catch my limit of Pompano.. nothing over 14"... but pretty fish and really feisty in the heavy wave action.

also caught a slot Red as the first fish.. 



at least I am redeemed from the skunking on Sunday... 



wave forecast calling for even bigger waves.. only hope the period is longer.. I am tired. but probably will suit up tomorrow PM


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats. 

Way Cool Report. 

Thanks.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

You really are dedicated running out into this kind of surf at this time of year. Good luck again and be safe.


----------



## chinook (Mar 26, 2008)

Good report .... 

I take it all of your pomps were on or over the bar?

Be careful in that surf tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

wow... even bigger waves.. maybe too much to fish but a great opportunity to locate the best rips for spring trips..



I would certainly recommend a walk on the beach in the next several days.. very revealing of depths and current action..



yesterday I was fishing inside the bar in a fairly small trough.. somehow the tidal action at this rip created a delta or flat that reached toward the gap in the bar... but left a somewhat narrow trough... I would cast a trio of rods and wait... the Pompano seemed to prefer this area for feeding in these conditions.. all I can figure is that the fleas get swept off the delta into the trough.. 



an interesting note... I was fishing normal double-drop rigs with live fleas.. and trying to use smaller fleas such that they would stay attached during the cast.. toward the end of the trip I was tired and cold.. and the flea supply was dwindling.. so the last cast included a big flea up top and a very small one on the bottom.. and of course during the dodging of waves and cold water running down the wetsuit.. I cast off the big one.. too lazy to retrieve and catch another flea I left it.. thinking maybe.. or perhaps.. so what if a fish can't find it..



well, you guessed it.. the last and biggest fish of the trip did find it... no teaser, no color.. just a 1/0 hook and a very small flea..


----------



## hunterfisher (Oct 1, 2008)

good job:clap


----------

